# Whats an old logger to do?



## rktman (Nov 21, 2006)

Gentlemen,

My dad has logged all of his life, mostly by himself with his skidder, log truck, cherry picker, and youth on his side. But now as he's getting older 55+, I am wondering how long it will be till he can't do it anymore. 

Are there any good options for employment (not that he would like working for someone else) or careers for the older loggers out there? We're talking about a rural Missouri area.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## prorover (Nov 21, 2006)

if he worked with his mind and not his back, u can go till 90. otherwise he could do an attitude adjustment. become a certified arborist. and dress out small trees and plants in prairie towns in the wide open ranges of eastern montana. but at 55 i don't know about the attitude adjustment. i'm not there yet, but almost.


----------



## begleytree (Nov 21, 2006)

how about a job at the county ext office? soil and water conservation office? timber appraiser? or a job with the state or fed in the forests? sales rep/ demo guy for forestry equipment industry? 
Does he know you're asking? Are you likely to take an azz wooping for saying he's too old if he finds out? It may supprise you to find out just how tough he still is........
-Ralph


----------



## rktman (Nov 21, 2006)

_Does he know you're asking? Are you likely to take an azz wooping for saying he's too old if he finds out? It may supprise you to find out just how tough he still is........_

Believe me, I wouldn't tangle with the old fart, but it would be nice to see him live long enough to do stuff with the grandkids.


----------



## kkottemann (Nov 21, 2006)

Rural area, huh???Mabe try and find a big tree service outfit. I mean a really well established company. I know the one I am currently working for is always in need of someone who know how to get things done. Find a company with a few log loaders, mabe he could run one of those behind the tree crews, help around the shop (chippers ect...). I think any big outfit is usually looking for qualified folks who can get it done, not matter what the age.


----------



## tylermckee (Nov 22, 2006)

55?! hell, the old man is just getting started, hes still got another 30 years left in him. Those old loggers might move a lot slower than the young guys, but somehow they can still get more done than the young ones without the experience. I say he can start looking elsewhere when he can no longer pick up his saw.


----------



## smithie55 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm with *tylermckee*
We over 50's may move alittle slower but we still got it. And 55 isn't old in this day and age.
Besides there is no way you are gonna get that ole logger out of the woods it's who he is, he'd endup kicking the bucket on ya.
Now if he smokes and drinks heavy then that's a whole different light to the story.
You could make some suggestions and leave it at that, he might want to do something different.
It's nice to have our folks around as long as possible, I know what you mean there.
Good luck


----------



## FLCCR (Dec 4, 2006)

*What's a logger to do?*

My father-in-law climbed trees all of his life - until he was 55. Probably one of the best climbers of his time. He knew he wouldn't be able to physically do it the rest of his life - so he went to welding school at night and made the transition. He knew the physical future of that type of position and acted accordingly....


----------



## daddieslilgirl (Dec 14, 2006)

*whats a logger to do*

ooh boy! my dad is 70 and still going strong,not like a 40 year old but if he saw that post hed whoop my you know what. im 40 female and work for HIM! i cant keep up. old timers (no offense) have a different work ethic than our generation. (not that we arent good but you get my meaning). they work until they die, dont take that away from him, thats his pride! and thats what they have done before we were even thought of! please no one take offense to this post! but i dont need an [email protected]@ whooping at 40! lol


----------



## SmokinDodge (Dec 14, 2006)

rktman said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> My dad has logged all of his life, mostly by himself with his skidder, log truck, cherry picker, and youth on his side. But now as he's getting older 55+, I am wondering how long it will be till he can't do it anymore.
> 
> ...



Where are you at in Missouri? 

One option may be working as an appraiser/forester. Before I bought my property I had a certified foresty agent do an appraisal on my property, I think that was his title. If I decide to log it he would broker the deal ensuring I got fair value and mark the proper trees for removal. He also offered services to establish good timber management/planning. It's a good service for the greenhorn wood ticks.


----------



## redprospector (Dec 14, 2006)

55 ain't old. I know a logger in his mid 60's, still going strong.
another is 73, owns and opperates his own saw mill, logs his timber, and delivers the lumber. 
Sometimes we cause ourselves problems by worrying about things that don't need worrying about.

Now if he wants out, that's a different story.

Andy


----------



## Shaun Bowler (Dec 15, 2006)

I have never done just "logging".
It has been part of my career.
It seems to me that if you are a seasoned treeworker,climber, whatever...
You are also a logger, faller, etc.
Besides the production aspect of logging, what is the difference?


----------



## jefeVTtreeman (Dec 15, 2006)

my neighbor is 79 crazy old canadian but man he is one strong SOB. I help him cut and split 9 cords a year for him, he does it all by Maul and stacks himself. his hands and arms are like steel vises. He still goes moose hunting alone up in the deeps woods of canada every year. Then again he is always in the ditch with his truck!


----------

